# Riding the Shanghai Maglev



## Long Train Runnin' (May 19, 2012)

There isn’t all that much I can write about what ended up being roughly 18 minutes of actual time on the train, but I wanted to take a minute and share my thoughts and experiences onboard the Shanghai Meglev train. They only run the train at its max speed of 430 km/h (267 MPH) for a few hours a day. Luckily I caught the last train of the day that would reach that speed. A round trip in “coach” was 80RMB or roughly $13. There is a VIP/ First Class section of the train for and additional fee even though its an 8 minute ride.

The maglev line connects to the Shanghai Metro line 2 at Longyang Rd., and all you have to do is walk out of the subway station and across a street to the maglev terminal. The crosswalk is covered so making the transfer in the rain wouldn’t be a big deal. Once inside the terminal you can purchase your tickets, and proceeded through the security checkpoint. All of the security I’ve encountered here in China is very simple you just drop your bag in an x-ray machine, and pick it up on the other side. After that you can head to the platform where the train leaves every 15 to 20 minutes depending on the time of day. There was a train set already waiting on the platform when I arrived, so I boarded a coach car which was 3 by 3 seating.

The ride itself was much bumpier then I expected. There is a lot of vibration and side to side movement. The train really leans into the turns much more than any conventional rail I’ve ever ridden. You really do feel almost like you are flying as you reach 400 km/h and still photography out the window becomes pretty much impossible. I took some video while traveling at the max speed that I will post.

The ride comes to end much to quickly as you slow down and arrive at the Pudong International Airport. Where I was allowed to wait on the platform to reboard the same equipment to head back to Longyang Rd. The platform attendant even allowed me to ride in the “first class” car, which had 2 by 2 seating, but more importantly provided a view of the cab, and a way to see the tracks in front. This was a very neat angle.

You can see all the pictures here

The last thing in that gallery is a short video clip of the train at its top speed.


----------



## Shanghai (May 19, 2012)

*Ni Hao Stephen*,

Thank you for the pictures and video!! I'm glad you were *awake* for the train ride,

unlike the Talgo!!

Shanghai has changed a great deal from the time I worked there.

I rode bikes at the original Shanghai Airport runway on Sundays.

There were only 3 flights per day back in 1986. No security and

we had to carry our luggage to the airplane. No seat assignments

so everyone crowded to get on the airplane!!

I hope you have a wonderful visit to the PRC.

Regards,

Shanghai.


----------



## the_traveler (May 19, 2012)

Did you get 3X AGR points for the ride?




Nice report - it's great to see what $$$ will buy! And I'm not too surprised by the bumpy ride - I find the AE to ride rougher than a Regional.


----------



## happytotravel (May 19, 2012)

Very nice photos, thanks for sharing. I can't imagine going so fast on the ground. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Ryan (May 19, 2012)

That's amazing.

I can't wrap my head around that video - looks like a normal train riding video played back fast forward. Got to be one heck of an experience.


----------



## jis (May 19, 2012)

Yeah. The 430kph does look faster than 320  But the difference does not seem as dramatic as say between 200 and 320, at least to me.

Interesting that one can hear a faint noise of the LIM.


----------



## TraneMan (May 22, 2012)

Kinda cool to see what it's like to go that fast! But, not sure if I'd enjoy a LD trip the fast.. As you said, kinda hard to take photos going the fast. Can't look at something and think.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 22, 2012)

Why does it only run at its highest speeds for a portion of the day?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 24, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> Why does it only run at its highest speeds for a portion of the day?



Mag Lev uses a ton of electricity, so they slow it down to save on energy.


----------



## GG-1 (May 24, 2012)

Long Train Runnin said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it only run at its highest speeds for a portion of the day?
> ...


And the cost of that electricity is a significant reason that Maglev is slow to develop.

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2012)

And here I thought it was produced by mice running fast on treadmills down below producing the electricity!


----------



## John (Jul 2, 2012)

I rode the maglev shortly before the Olympics and noted the same thing about the ride.

A bit bumpy like a subway car. Not as smooth as say a TGV. And the G forces are high as well despite the heavy cant. It follows the expressway to the airport so the radius is probably tighter than the TGV but 1.5 X faster!

Agree would not be good for long distance but a TGV I could ride all day. Very smooth and comfortable.


----------

